# consigli gentoo minimale

## sacarde

salve,

   ho appena installato gentoo , chiedo consigli su:

- quale profilo usare 

- quale variabili inserire in USE

vorrei un sistema minimale con X e lxde (per capirsi tipo un lubuntu) 

grazie dei consigli

p.s.

ho provato a installare xorg-server ma mi chiede di installare 130 pacchetti!!

----------

## cloc3

da eselect profile list, prova a scegliere il profilo generico.

sulle use flag è difficile rispondere.

il concetto di minimale è altamente variabile, in funzione delle richieste contingenti dell'utente.

soprattutto se si impone di includere la grafica.

Puoi cominciare a settare make.conf con:

USE="-*"

lanciare i tuoi emerge con l'opzione -pv e osservare le proposte uscenti.

ricordati che le USE flag possono essere personalizzate per ogni singolo pacchetto con l'uso del profilo in /etc/portage/package.use.

( man portage).

----------

## sacarde

grazie

devo ammettere che non ho ancora capito bene la funzione di USE

-* vuol dire: escludi tutti ?

la pacchettizzazione di tutti gli altri linux e' piu lineare, mi leggero' qualcosa

----------

## cloc3

le USE flag rappresentano, in assoluto, la caratteristica più distintiva di gentoo rispetto ad ogni altra distro. Inutile cercare qualcosa del genere altrove.

attraverso le USE flag, l'utente ha la possibilità di selezionare, per ogni singolo pacchetto, una modalità di compilazione personalizzata, selezionando esclusivamente le caratteristiche di quel dato software che ritiene interessanti.

in questo modo, l'installazione di ogni singola gentoo box risulta differente da quella di ogni altra gentoo box. Per questo motivo, gentoo si definisce metadistribuzione, e non una semplice distro.

l'implementazione delle use flag costringe emerge  a gestire una complessità elevatissima, perché le scelte di ogni singolo utente hanno conseguenze profonde nel calcolo delle dipendenze.

naturalmente, tutto ha ciò ha i suoi pregi e suoi costi.

ma capire le use flag è fondamentale per capire gentoo.

dopodichè, certe cose si possono amare oppure abbadonare...

 :Smile: 

----------

## sacarde

per curiosita'...

e' possibile impostare USE per far funzionare il sistema pacchetti come un'altra distribuzione?

----------

## cloc3

 *sacarde wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e' possibile impostare USE per far funzionare il sistema pacchetti come un'altra distribuzione?

 

 :Smile: 

oggettivamente, la domanda è criptica.

provo a rispondere cercando di indovinare il senso che le vuoi attribuire.

vuoi ottenere pacchetti identici a quelli di un'altra distribuzione?

difficile riuscirci.

le altre distribuzioni tendono ad inserire un notevole insieme di patch, mentre gentoo impona a se stessa regole di rigore filologico del codice originale molto severe. forse si può avvicinare una Archlinux, ma loro adottano politiche di aggiornamento più spinte, a scapito della coerenza e della stablità di sistema.

vuoi creare una distro personale basata su gentoo?

facile da realizzare.

una macchina principale costruisce un'installazione con parametri sufficentemente generici (non spingere sulle cflags) e genera un repository di pacchetti binari, distribubile su internet. le macchine clienti usano emerge con l'opzione -K. Agostino Sarubbo illustra spesso questa tecnica.

----------

## sacarde

intendo dire... 

non voglio decidere io quali pacchetti nel dettaglio, 

- una volta scelto il profilo... (desktop)

- una volta scelto l'ambiente grafico... (lxde)

deve scegliere emerge i pacchetti (dipendenze e patch) senza aggiungere altro

grazie

----------

## cloc3

 *sacarde wrote:*   

> intendo dire... 
> 
> non voglio decidere io quali pacchetti nel dettaglio, 
> 
> - una volta scelto il profilo... (desktop)
> ...

 

il comando minimale che ti serve è:

```

emerge -a lxde-meta

```

in questo gentoo non è diversa dalle altre distro.

per ora, non impostare USE flag particolari in /etc/portage/make.conf.

(man make.conf  per approfondimenti - oppure dai un occhio a /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example)

puoi sempre modificare le tue impostazioni successivamente.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao sacarde, benvenuto e complimenti per aver scelto gentoo!

cloc3 è stato abbastanza dettagliato, provo ad aggiungere qualche bit in più che magari ti potrà essere utile.

è comprensibile che il concetto di USE Flag ti sia nuovo, essendo caratteristico di Gentoo.

Siccome hai installato Gentoo, questo vuol dire che hai già avuto a che fare con IL manuale d'installazione, il quale non copre solo l'installazione, ma anche il post-installazione, documentando molti altri aspetti della distribuzione, tra cui proprio le USE.

Il capitolo di tuo interesse lo trovi qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=2

Se dovessi preferir la lingua madre, punta invece il browser qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=2

In generale il modo migliore di procedere è partire con le useflag di default, dare in comando 

```
emerge -atDv lxde-meta
```

 e studiarsene l'output. 

Usando il comando euses scoprire che funzionalità attiva ogni singola use flag e poi in 

```
/etc/portage/package.use
```

 attivarne di nuove o disattivarne di vecchie per poi dare 

```
emerge -autDvn world
```

per ricompilare tutti i pacchetti impattati dalle modifiche alle USE di cui sopra.

hth

----------

## sacarde

grazie mille... a entrambi

----------

